

Detecting main content on article page - mihailshumilov
http://getpagecontent.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.foxnews.com%2Fus%2F2015%2F06%2F02%2Fsc-gov-haley-predicts-workers-at-planned-volvo-plant-will-drive-uaw-away%2F

======
mihailshumilov
Sources here
[https://github.com/mihailShumilov/readability](https://github.com/mihailShumilov/readability)

